# IGF-1 DES or LR3



## fmj2003 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive been looking into IGF-1 DES and IGF-1 LR3. I really need some clarification i've read different things taking post workout or pre workout. Do you use AA or Bacterostatic water? Dosage? What are the true results from using it? I am a diabetic so i already use insulin. Any feedback would help. Thanks


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't understand it either... I just keep reading and hope to catch on


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 30, 2011)

guys I have given des to 2 peoples and lr3 to 10 people
will post the result if you couldn't found any answer


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 30, 2011)

fmj2003 said:


> Ive been looking into IGF-1 DES and IGF-1 LR3. I really need some clarification i've read different things taking post workout or pre workout. Do you use AA or Bacterostatic water? Dosage? What are the true results from using it? I am a diabetic so i already use insulin. Any feedback would help. Thanks




Des is a little newer and there isn't as much feedback yet. I have a few vials I haven't tried yet, so I can't comment to much on it. I know it's around 10x's more potent than igf r3, the cycle lengths are not longer than 2 weeks to prevent intestine growth. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

There are alot of protocols out there. you have to find the one that works for you. I see alot of guys doing pre workout 20mcg-120mcg of igf r3. They do it pre workout for the pump it gives you. Post workout to shuttle the nutrients in your muscle more effectively. I have been told 80mcg is the saturation dose and no more it need than that. I have also read since it's the r3 version that it will stay in your system for 6-8 hours.

Site injections are also debatable and most of the literature shows once injected it works systematically. 

30 days on 30 days off is an average cycle length.

You use AA to reconstitute and when your ready to take a shot you add some BW to dilute it, so it doesn't sting, add 2x's the BW. When in AA it does not necessarily have to be refrigerated. Have seen where it can be store at 70deg for a year and still be at 99%. 

If you are diabetic then I have read you can lower your dose of insulin when taking igf r3. Of coarse do your own research and talk to your doctor for advise.  

True results from using it... Vascularity and lower body fat are the main ones. Repairs damage tendons and muscles. Alot of guys that get injured incorporate this in there rehab.


----------



## fmj2003 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks that answered most of my questions.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

So like a ratio100ml of ls3 and 200mls of BW, once a day, 30 on 30 off.. Is that correct?


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> So like a ratio100ml of ls3 and 200mls of BW, once a day, 30 on 30 off.. Is that correct?




When reconstituting your igf all you want it AA in the vial. So I use 1ml of AA in with 1mg of igf. I draw the amount I want to use up in a 1ml slin pin. and then I add BW in the slin pin. The BW in the slin pin doesn't have to be exact, just eye ball double the amount of igf you have in there. 

The amount to use per day it up to you! figure out how much you want to use. 20mcg....then either do it first thing in the morning on non workout days. Pre or Post on workout days.


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 1, 2011)

my brother is using igf des from 3 days
his power is increased
some result in muscle weight too


----------



## Hench (Apr 1, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> When reconstituting your igf all you want it AA in the vial. So I use 1ml of AA in with 1mg of igf. I draw the amount I want to use up in a 1ml slin pin. and then I add BW in the slin pin. The BW in the slin pin doesn't have to be exact, just eye ball double the amount of igf you have in there.
> 
> The amount to use per day it up to you! figure out how much you want to use. 20mcg....then either do it first thing in the morning on non workout days. Pre or Post on workout days.



Do you pin sub-q or IM?


----------



## dave.b (Apr 1, 2011)

always sub-q,, i do both at night insulin,,and hgh,,i use bact-static water,,just a peev i have..


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Des is a little newer and there isn't as much feedback yet. I have a few vials I haven't tried yet, so I can't comment to much on it. I know it's around 10x's more potent than igf r3, the cycle lengths are not longer than 2 weeks to prevent intestine growth. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> There are alot of protocols out there. you have to find the one that works for you. I see alot of guys doing pre workout 20mcg-120mcg of igf r3. They do it pre workout for the pump it gives you. Post workout to shuttle the nutrients in your muscle more effectively. I have been told 80mcg is the saturation dose and no more it need than that. I have also read since it's the r3 version that it will stay in your system for 6-8 hours.
> 
> ...



good info


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 1, 2011)

Hench said:


> Do you pin sub-q or IM?



pre workout I have been doing IM into the body part being worked. In the morning non workout days sub q.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

Where does one buy AA?


----------



## Rutz (Apr 6, 2011)

Ravager send me a pm


----------



## Rutz (Apr 6, 2011)

Ravager, I dont hve enough posts yet to answer pm`s from regular members but I can email you the site if you wanna pm me your email.


----------



## Silver Back (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll be trying des out soon. I really liked LR3.


----------

